# Turkey pics!



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's one week till turkey season here and I'm gettin pumped! Show us some pics of turkeys you've either shot or turkeys that you took pics of.
All turkey pics will be great!!!!!!!


----------



## jk6140 (Feb 21, 2010)

Man I wish PA had an archery only season that starts this early. They are gobbling hard here. I will be heading to NE on April 16. ANy tims for me? I hae never hunted there before. Good luck next week.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

from the other morning in the backyard. Had 2 more in the backyard by the cows this morning.....just didn't bother to take a pic


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice Josh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

jk6140 said:


> Man I wish PA had an archery only season that starts this early. They are gobbling hard here. I will be heading to NE on April 16. ANy tims for me? I hae never hunted there before. Good luck next week.


 Where are you hunting at?


----------



## jk6140 (Feb 21, 2010)

We will be hunting in Lynch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

jk6140 said:


> We will be hunting in Lynch.


 There's a lot of birds up there


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There's a lot of birds up there


 Last I knew. Are you hunting with an outfitter?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I will try to take more pics of turkeys this season.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*2001 and 2011 turkey from Northern WI.*


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice^^


----------



## jk6140 (Feb 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Last I knew. Are you hunting with an outfitter?


Yes we are. There are 4 of us going. We are hunting with Tom Allen and Triple T outfitters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

jk6140 said:


> Yes we are. There are 4 of us going. We are hunting with Tom Allen and Triple T outfitters.


Looks like a heck of a place from what I saw on the website. Those Merriams turkeys gobble hard. :thumbs_up


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

heres two from when me and my dad doubled a couple years ago. only picture i have on the computer right now.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's my grandpa totin the one he killed back to camp. Still had half a mile to go!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice1ns!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dont have a pic but a guy im good friends with told me he had a probably 10 in bearded tom with 10 hens down below his house this morning. I plan on hunting them the only problem is its on the edge of town


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the Turkey's. Where I deer hunt I am absolutely overrun with them and they have cost me several trophy bucks over the years. My landowner loves them and doesn't want them hunted. I hoping to post a picture in the future - 350 pounds of corn and a few claymores.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

My 1st archery turkey!!!!! shot on March 30th, 2012!!!!!!


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

two from last year


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

also one i called in for my homie and a few at my deer camp


----------



## Highwaygun (Jun 29, 2011)

a couple more from the hills and another one i shot last spring


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

heres some


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

My first turkey ever period, had a great morning at the beginning of the season down in the low country!:wink: Beard was about 10 and a half inches spurs one inch weight 20lbs


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice^^


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks! Now i gotta try and get one with a bow and i dont use a blind so this'll be a challenge


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Bear-Instinct98 said:


> Thanks! Now i gotta try and get one with a bow and i dont use a blind so this'll be a challenge


What state do you live in when you say low country?


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

South Carolina down in Orangeburg there you can hunt like 2 or 3 weeks earlier than up here


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Bear-Instinct98 said:


> Now i gotta try and get one with a bow and i dont use a blind so this'll be a challenge


Same here


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

yea, and btw anyone got any ideas or solutions to toms not responding to calls because there either done mating or dont want too?


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

fall gobbler








Spring Gobbler #1








Spring Gobbler #2

All Osceolas too!!!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

This is the biggest turkey I have killed so far, 11 1/2 inch beard with 1 1/8 inch spurs. Didnt get to weigh it because i shot it when i was at work. That morning when i was working we were at some property that we could hunt so i took a shotgun with me. Well i ended up hearing a gobble out on a trail close to the house so i snuck out to the trail and within 20 minutes the tom walked out 35 yards in front of me. He seen me really easily because i wasnt wearing any camo but i got the shot off in time.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Bear-Instinct98 said:


> South Carolina down in Orangeburg there you can hunt like 2 or 3 weeks earlier than up here


I have deer hunted down in Orangeburg nice hunting area but i wouldnt want to live there for a few reasons. I live in the Upstate, Greenville and Pickens area where i hunt


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

turkeys in front of my ******* deer feeder.


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats where i live up here in simpsonville, oragneburg is where im from origionally


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

mathews xt 600 said:


> turkeys in front of my ******* deer feeder.


is it illegal to hunt over bait for turkeys in your state? it is in ours


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

yea it is, thatd make it waaaayyyy to easy


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's mine from April 7th


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Look me up on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000042590514

i got a ton of pics of birds that i have guided ppl on over the last few yrs
Kyle


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

I posted a few pics under the kill thread check that out


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

My 3rd one of the year. 22 lbs 11 inch beard and 1 1/4 inch spurs. He flew down from the roost 7 yards from me and started beating up my dsd jake decoy.


----------

